# Finding an IT Job in Australia.



## DarkLord84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi

I have a degree in computer science and managed to gain a short internship job at home in Dublin. Although it gains experience and makes it easier to seek employment after the term has finished, I worry that I might still end up out of work as the European economy is slowly recovering and the unemployment rates in Ireland are still quite high.

Australia is less effected and unemployment rate is about 5%. As such I was considering applying to live and work in Australia as a back up plan.


Should I gain the visa first and move and then look for a job when I arrive or should I try to apply for an Australian job while I'm in Ireland?

I have about two years experience working as a QA Tester, do you think this is suitable enough experience to gain a similiar job?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

DarkLord84 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a degree in computer science and managed to gain a short internship job at home in Dublin. Although it gains experience and makes it easier to seek employment after the term has finished, I worry that I might still end up out of work as the European economy is slowly recovering and the unemployment rates in Ireland are still quite high.
> 
> ...


The Australian government decided to shovel out a heap of borrowed money to people or lets say turned a substantial surplus of former government into an even more substantial deficit with their budget in the space of a couple of years in order to keep some people employed, more in retail and trades areas and so the figures do hide what the employment level in other sectors may be.
Worse could be yet to come I suspect across the board.

Meanwhile, IT has been a reasonably popular career choice for students in Australia and there have been many potential immigrants enquiring on this forum alone and so at some stage if it is not already reached, the market will be over saturated.
I've seen forum posts by people here who have not had great luck in securing IT employment.
It is also work that could be sent offshore easily enough too.

I'd say your chances of getting an employer interested while you are abraod are quite remote.
You'll also find that ACS for an assessment re independent skilled immigration will require at least four years of experience post graduation, perhaps five once the new Skilled Occupations List is in place.

If you are young enough, you could always look at getting a Working Holiday Visa and that would at least get you at the work place and if not to much was doing, look at getting some regional seasonal work so as you could get a second years WHV and maybe with time, economies and employment have settled somewhat.


----------



## sunscreen (Dec 6, 2010)

I worked in Oz for a few years in IT. Good market there but not for foreign graduates. If you go on a working holiday visa you will end up in bit jobs but have good craic.

When I started out in IT I physically knocked on doors with my CV and offered myself free for 6 months - do it in person - it makes a difference. A company gave me a paid job as a result. That was 17 years ago but with the economy as it is that could be a good approach to get started. Get your couple of years under your belt now. Then go to Oz and keep the career moving while enjoying the beach.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

As a overseas graduate without experience you are not a good candidate for work. Australia is also a poor place for temporary contracts and other sorts of temporary employment. Even if you manage to get work, it will be poor salary and you will not really enjoy the stay as you would as an experienced professional.


----------

